
Dr. Henrik Widegren: “Never Google Your Symptoms” - giardini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn_ZkI7-IZ4
======
giardini
Dr. Widegren's English website is [https://henrikwidegren.se/in-
english/](https://henrikwidegren.se/in-english/)

His music, in both Swedish and English, is very good.

